
Ask HN: Good examples of software engineer portfolio websites - champagnepapi
I am a software engineer, and I would like to make a personal portfolio site.  Any great examples?
======
mattbgates
Resume or portfolio. Be creative and clever. Be unique.

These are some ones I like:

[http://themes.jsonresume.org/theme/elegant](http://themes.jsonresume.org/theme/elegant)

[http://kalynnakano.com/](http://kalynnakano.com/)

[http://michaelaldridge.com/portfolio/](http://michaelaldridge.com/portfolio/)

[http://www.garysheng.com/](http://www.garysheng.com/)

[https://rafaelderolez.be/](https://rafaelderolez.be/) ( I am definitely a fan
of the no scroll page)

